# Does it bother you when other girls stare at you?



## ashley8119 (Jul 4, 2009)

It makes me uncomfortable for some reason. I usually wonder why, like, if there is something on my face or what could possibly make them stare so intently and for so long. 

Does anybody else feel slightly uncomfortable when another girl whom you have never even seen before is staring you down and you have no idea why?


----------



## kymym92 (Jul 4, 2009)

Lol, it never makes me feel uncomfortable.  I just tell myself they are staring because they are trying to figure out what I have that they don't.  It's all a big competition, you just have to remember that.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 4, 2009)

Nah - you can usually tell by the look on their faces if they're hatin' or admiring you. Depending on my mood I either roll my eyes, smile or ignore them. Blatant staring is just rude IMO - open your mouth and say what you're gonna say instead of giving the recipient a complex!

I'm more bothered by the disrespect some girls show when they're staring in my boyf's face whilst I'm holding his hand but that's another thread.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 4, 2009)

I hate it when people just stare, it makes me uncomfortable. I think a lot of people just haven't been taught that it's rude.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 4, 2009)

It bothered me for a long time, but now i stare back at them and they usually look down after that!


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 4, 2009)

we all stare sometimes unknowingly but the problem I have with it is that if you have been caught staring at someone for the love of God look away and dont stare again. I hate it when after making eye contact with my starer i look at the person again and shes still staring at me and i am like WTF


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 4, 2009)

I hate whn ppl stare in general, I usually just give them the finger or say 'hi' depending on how I feel that day
But I know what u mean about chics staring, it's like  "wtf are u looking at?"


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Nah - you can usually tell by the look on their faces if they're hatin' or admiring you. Depending on my mood I either roll my eyes, smile or ignore them. Blatant staring is just rude IMO - open your mouth and say what you're gonna say instead of giving the recipient a complex!

I'm more bothered by the disrespect some girls show when they're staring in my boyf's face whilst I'm holding his hand but that's another thread._

 
I don't get why other women do that, I'm holding his hand for a reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I used to be really insecure when other women looked at me and would carry a mirror around with me to see what they found really horrible about my face but over time I've gotten over that and now when they stare at me I just stare back and then they stop looking.  Like you say, if you've got something to say then say it, looking won't get you anywhere.

I get started at mostly by Indian girls but I have to say that that is the standard with most Indian girls, they have the inbuilt stare-ometre.

Quite often I ask people what they're staring at because I think it's rude, I'd never stare at you.


----------



## crystalclear (Jul 4, 2009)

It irritates the hell out of me. I don't go about staring at other people and don't appreciate it when people stare at me. But then I'm quite paranoid at the best of times. It's okay if it is a sort of vacant daydreaming, not really staring at you but in you're direction sort of way (if you know what i mean), but when they do it knowingly... I stare back, usually at their eyes then the middle of their foreheads (quite often their hand go up the point I'm staring at or they look away)


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I hate whn ppl stare in general, *I usually just give them the finger* or say 'hi' depending on how I feel that day
But I know what u mean about chics staring, it's like "wtf are u looking at?"_

 
They might keep on staring at you if you do that and many other people could start staring too, lol.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_They might keep on staring at you if you do that and many other people could start staring too, lol._

 

LOL someties I have to do it though, like when I'm on the train or something and a random guy would just keep looking at me, or looking over my shoulder to read what I'm reading: I hate that, so just giving them the finger turns them away, for a couple of minutes at least hee heee
I get looked at more if I decided to say 'hi' they look at me like I'm crazy


----------



## frocher (Jul 4, 2009)

..........


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 4, 2009)

^^ True,  but still, in America we don't stare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but IDK I would like to know when a person is staring at someone, nd they get a dirty look or something, why cotinue?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 4, 2009)

I hate when people stare.  For me its the most uncomfortable feeling... its like.. what do you do? What do you want from me? Get some manners! I try to stare back or cross my eyes at them and make a strange face.  I really and truly hate it.


----------



## franimal (Jul 4, 2009)

I admire girls all the time. But when other girls stare it me, it makes me totally uncomfortable. I give them the "what the fuck are you looking at?" face, i cant help it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2009)

i don't get stared at too often but when i do i just stare on back!!  but sometimes if it's a good stare i just smile. i can usualy tell what's a good one and what's a bad one!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jul 4, 2009)

Not at all.. it's mammal select.
Good stare- shine back.
Bad stare- stare back until they are defeated.

Yeah I'm like that, dominant type and I learned the hard way.

Confidence is everything in the public world.


----------



## User35 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just think they are in awe of my beauty...for like half a sec...then i think...is there a booger in my nose or something ????


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 4, 2009)

I like stareing back,see if they look away first lol x


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Retropinuplady* 

 
_I like stareing back,see if they look away first lol x_

 






Nope. Not anymore. I used to get insecure back in the day when i was *aghum* younger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now i just stare back smile.. if it looks like they are hatting, i'll just ignore them or give them a smile aswell. That always surprices them


----------



## rbella (Jul 4, 2009)

No.  But, because I'm typically oblivious to what is going on around me at all times.  I'm always super focused on what I'm doing (in an odd way).  Even if it is eating an m&m.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














If a chick spit on me or something, I'd be pissed.


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 4, 2009)

Sometimes I'll see someone on the bus or something who is really beautiful, has awesome makeup, or is wearing a really sweet outfit. If I really enjoy it, I will try and sneak looks. Sometimes I will outright stare, and if they make eye contact I'll smile at them. I always love it when people smile at me. So I really don't care if someone is staring at me. I try to assume that they are admiring something, but either way it really doesn't affect the rest of my day unless I get a smile, which makes me happier.

Why does everyone have to assume that other people have the worst possible motives? If there are a few options for reasons why someone is doing something, why not assume the best one is true? I try to, and it makes my life a lot happier.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 4, 2009)

I never really notice. I am oblivious to everything around me, the only time I notice people paying attention to me is when I get honked at or something, which is a rarity. Even if I am getting stared at, I don't think that I would care that much unless they were giving my some nasty dirty look, and then I would probalby return the favor. It's just how I am hahaha.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 4, 2009)

I hate for people to just stare, male or female.  It's just weird to me.  Like Blushbaby said, just say what's on your mind.  I do wonder what's on their mind though.  You can't always tell.  Although I will say that a lot of the time girls stare because they have a question about my brows - what do I fill them in with, who does them, where do I get them done, etc.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_It bothered me for a long time, but now i stare back at them and they usually look down after that!_

 
LOL...I've done that but they never look down or look away.  We just get in an awkward staring contest which I always lose.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 4, 2009)

I get stared at a lot!  I think it's because I'm so tall though, and  built a bit like a line backer.  If it's a nice stare and I catch the person they usually smile at me, and I smile back, if a girl is hating she usually looks away as soon as I notice her...I guess I am intimidating.  I don't really get dirty looks from men, they either look at me with interest, or they notice they aren't interested and look away.  
Some days it bothers me, but mostly it doesn't.  I don't like it when people read over my shoulder though...that's freaking annoying!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jul 4, 2009)

I admit that it usually bothers me but when I see these freaking girls hating on me I just ignore them completely because it's not even worth it. I usually ask my husband what they're staring at and he says, "they wanna be you right now. They're just jealous." I've actually have had girls give me an admiring look like they want me. LOL 
Hmm come to think of it those are the looks that I never catch because I would've been like, "I know you want me but you can't have me." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I'm crazy like that but hey that's Ginny for ya.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 4, 2009)

No it doesnt bother me.

When I look at other women I am actually usually admiring something about them, whether it be their fashion sense, hair, makeup, etc... not staring them down in a negative way.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah I stare at beautiful women all the time....Not excessively...But I normally comment or compliment them while I am staring....


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 4, 2009)

It used to bother me when I was younger and more insecure. I know better now. If I catch someone staring at me I will either check to make sure my fly isn't down or check if I have toilet paper sticking on my shoe etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I have a zit or something I might get self conscious, lol, but I brush it off.

Otherwise, no it doesn't bother me because I usually just find it "sad"/pitiful that people are so preoccupied with making personal judgments against people they don't know...or trying to "size" someone up by their clothes/make up/shoes. To me that's more of a negative personality feature than anything else...people who are so bent on making others feel bad/making themselves out to be superior in some way.

I can say that when I look at other women for more than a couple of seconds it's usually because I love their hair/makeup/clothes/personality....or the guy they're with is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL.


----------



## AliVix1 (Jul 5, 2009)

haha this is a funny thread i just was in a jet skiing accident and had a compression fracture on my t9 and i have to wear a back brace at work its not like metal or anything but its obvious and im a waitress and people stare at me all the time prob thinking "why the fuck is she waitressing if her back is fucked up" (answer: im broke i have to) or "how did a girl that young fuck up her back like that" (apparently my injury usually only happens to people with osteoparosis but is semi common on jetskis/snowmobiles) but anyway i always forget im wearing it and am like why are all these people staring at me did i forget to drop their check etc etc i freak myself out haha but its just bc im currently a cripple... ok random rant but its been driving me crazy lately!!


----------



## User67 (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG this is such a good thread! This is a huge pet peeve of mine & I deal with it on a daily basis. When I catch a chick staring at me I usually give her the "WTF are you looking at?" face. But, what kills me is that even after that they keep on staring! Okay I have caught you ogling me, now have the common sense to look away! I also get the dirty looks when I am walking hand in hand with my Husband. Yeah I have a good man & I am happy! Maybe if you hating ass hoes worried about yourselves, instead of other people you could get a good man too! Sorry, I had to get a little ghetto there lol!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh God, when other girls stare at me I always think it's for some negative reason, yeah you could say I lack confidence lol needless to say it does make me uncomfortable and I try to stare back at them or just simply ignore them and go about my business.


----------



## kiss (Jul 8, 2009)

Honestly, I don't care. But I do wonder if they are lesbian if they do it. lol

Also, I don't like looking at people for a long time, but if I do on rare occasion , I am only looking at their makeup! haha.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 8, 2009)

it doesn't bother me. I'm used to it since it happens a lot, lol! I'm pretty tall, always wear heels, my face is always done and wear tones of colours. I guess that makes me stand out


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 8, 2009)

for some reason i get stared at quite a bit in general, but when i was in puerto rico the staring was just crazy.. i suppose you dont see many pale skinned, blonde haired, blue eyed girls over there but i thought it was a bit excessive haha it was men women and children.. made me feel very uncomfortable. i admit though that i cant help but stare at some people if theyre really gorgeous or really strange looking haha! but i dont make it obvious and i look away if they see me, cause i know what it feels like lol!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 8, 2009)

Ha, it really doesn't bother me! If anything its a confidence booster. I did get one chic that was walking in my complex and I drove by her and she just laughed. 





 I just had to laugh back, who cares!
Like Tish, I do love to look at gorgeous women...I also make it known that I think they're gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All my single guy friends always want me to talk to girls for them! I feel like a actual pimp when I do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do hate when guys "eye-fuck"....the excessive rude staring! I just feel like blurting out CAN I HELP YOU!?!


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't mind people staring at all. I like to steal glaces at attractive women and men maybe sometimes I look too long or do too many double/triple/quadruple takes but I certainly hope I'm not coming across as being rude so when people stare it doesn't bother me. Now if it's followed by a snarl, rude hand gesture or lip smacking then I'll get my wtf-you-looking-at- got-a-problem on for sure.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL I don't mind so much if it's one of those "wow I really love her eyeshadow/lipstick/hair/top, etc" kind of stares...but if it feels like it's a bit snotty, I'll either give her a dirty look in return, or blow a little kiss to her...depends on what mood I'm in. Hehe.


----------



## 06290714 (Jul 8, 2009)

Doesn't really bother me..I find it a form of silent complimenting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do however dislike when they just bluntly STARE at you..mouth opened and all. Depending on my mood, that dictates what my response will be.


----------



## 06290714 (Jul 8, 2009)

I stare at girls somtimes..I actually wouldn't call it staring..more so admiring but I wouldn't do it silently. I'll let them know that they're hot or what it is that's gorgeous about them. I complimented this one girl last week who looked like a model. She had the eyes of god, hehe..she was Italian and Brazilian.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 8, 2009)

Sadly, I've received more glares than stares.


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not a fan of being stared at, I'll often stare back or give them the "WTF is your issue?" look. But here is a fun story!

I've been having trouble with hay fever, which means I've been wearing my oh so cute glasses (black, slight cat eye, perrrfect for me) for once. I was out to lunch with my pregnant best friend and my good friend. The best friend is currently sporting E cups and not looking very prego. Maybe just a bit chubby (it is her first) and always decent but it is GA and hot. So she wears whatever she can find that won't make her die from heat stroke. My other friend is a sweet gal who on this day threw on her boyfriend's tshirt and said, "I slept two hours."  So, as usual, I was the most put together. At the resturant I feel eyes on me and I turn my head to find the owner (I can't see out of the corner of my eye in glasses. I'm dreadfully near sighted) and catch this sweaty guy staring at me. I turn away, making a mental note that he is sitting with two kids and having Brady Bunch fantasies. So, we eat and my friend pokes me and says, "Erm...that guy..." was still looking at me. I got up and had to go to the bathroom. He stared at me as I walked PAST him, his eyes followed me (friends reported) and when I came BACK the woman at his table turned around and gave me a death stare that actually made me pause in my stride. So I gave her the "WTF?" look and kept walking. According to my friend, they watched me walk out of the resturant. I don;t know WHY is my issue. I'm a decent looking girl, sure, but not THAT great. I was wearing jeans and a tank with a cardigan over it... I don't think I would have minded SO much had she not given me the death stare. :-(


----------



## Willa (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't get stared at a lot, but when it happens it's usually because of my funky earrings or my flashy makeup... so I don't care. The other day a girl stared at me in a bad way, I had flashy green wedges on... I guess she was either trying to figure where I bought them, or she didnt like the look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





At the office, there's this girl who ALWAYS stares at me, and believe me she's starting to get on my nerves. She has a handicap, in a wheelchair. I know she works with a group of people that most of them have a mental deficiency (if I may translate from french like that, sorry don't know the real word)... so maybe she also has something like that, I don't know her.

But the fact is, EVERYDAY when she comes in, she passes in front of our office and she STOPS in front of it and stare at me, and then she leave. Same thing after work, and when she sees me in the building... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's annoying since I dont know what she wants o_0


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2009)

No.  I usually ask "what the problem is?"  It throws people off.  I always come out making new friends in the process.  Just ask.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 16, 2009)

id depends. if they kinda glare at me, i glare at em back

if there looking at something they like eg. clothes, make up id smile at them or ignore them and think "yup i look fly" LOL


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 16, 2009)

*vent disclaimer*
I am so happy for this post, I think about this often.  I know by nature we are a curious lot.  I also accept my style may give reason for the looks so that I get, but what gets me is when people talk to my hair, makeup, piercing etc.  I have a coworker who checks my hair out the whole time she talks to me.  Why not just ask me what I've done to it, or what have you?  I have lowered myself to staring at her hair too.  My hair isn't on point every day nor is my makeup, but dang.
The other times is the "pack" stare.  One looks, notices something and tells her associate(s) and they then catch a glance as if I am too daft to catch it.
Simple stares *shrug* human nature, I get many of my clothes, makeup, hairstyles, etc. from others, immitation is the best form of flattery so I don't hate on women who have the courage to rock their own style, but I don't overtly stare without giving a smile if caught.  *rant over kthxbai*


----------



## Arisone (Jul 16, 2009)

It doesn't bother me at all when my makeup looks amazing.   If I get glares I shrug it off.  When I see women who have great taste in fashion and makeup I stare (but don't make it so obvious). As for those who glare, I assume they're jealous.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 16, 2009)

For me it depends on the stare. I get plenty of women out here checking out my hair to see if it's real. Of course there are the men that stare at my boobs. I figure its because im somewhat tall and I'm proud to be an Amazon. Most of the time I shrug it off and keep it moving.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 18, 2009)

People stare at me for so many reasons, that it's hard to gauge WHY they're staring. 

 It could be my weight ( I'm fat, LOL), my height ( In sneakers, I'm taller than a lot of chicks in stilettos), my hair ( depending on where I am, people still either hate it or marvel at it), my makeup, or my funky jewelry.


I've learned to either engage people by looking them in the eyes and smiling, and if that doesn't elicit a positive response, I just ignore them. 


Does it bother me? Yeah sometimes, but not for long. I'm to old to be worried about that kinda shit.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jul 19, 2009)

NOPE! I usually know that they're staring because I'm 6'1... with a nice figure..which I guess is a rarity???.. also, I just chock it up to the fact that I may look nice, and they may want to compliment me but arent sure how. who knows...who cares.... they'll be ok either way...


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 19, 2009)

I think a lot of the time we take is personally and think it's just us, I definately use to, and constantly asked myself and others why other women seem to have a staring problem. I suppose I probably wear more makeup at times, or my hairs always a point of conversation, but nonetheless, one of my current jobs involves me spending a lot of my day looking out from my counter into a very busy shopping hall, and it happens to every female. Sadly, even young ladies minding their own business, dressed in a forgettable way get hated on and they're completely oblivious. Basically, I know a lot of my girlfriends, my sisters etc take it personally but having observed crowds for such extended periods, regardless of your dress sense, age, appearance etc, it happens to all of us. Maybe we can start to make our daughters, sisters, mothers less self conscious by throwing a smile here n there when we catch ourselves doing it for whatever reason. All for the sisterhood lol


----------



## 5twenty3 (Jul 19, 2009)

This happened to met at work today! From the time the girl walked in the door til the time i left, she stared! I think she was staring because im the new living instructor at their rehab center and shes never seen me before. Everytime i looked up, she was staring and would look away. This went on for like 10 minutes. I was so annoyed.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 19, 2009)

it makes me super uncomfortable, and i usually end up giving them a dirty look even though i don't always mean to. i guess i just go straight to defense mode.


----------



## mistella (Jul 20, 2009)

i usually dont notice but when i do, it makes me super nervous. i get a lot of anxiety when im out by myself and i try not to make eye contact with people, i wear sunglasses ALOT. im weird, i know!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 23, 2009)

What's funny is I usually have kids staring at me with a dumbfounded look on their face. I know that my hair can get frizzy, but what else why would they stare?


----------



## User67 (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay, so there is this one chick that is driving my crazy with the staring! I work at the MAC counter inside Macy's & when I walk into the mall the first store I pass is a Gordan's Jewelers. There is this one lady in there who stares at me every singe time I pass her store! Like with no shame! There is a little rest area in front of the Macy's with big comfy chairs & couches & if I sit there on my lunch break, she is staring at me the whole time to the point where it makes me uncomfortable.  I have been trying to figure out something I can say to her in a nice way to let her know that I really don't appreciate the staring.


----------



## MissResha (Jul 24, 2009)

it doesn't bother me at all. im usually staring at their butts anyway.


i just hate it when dudes stare at me, cuz they look creepy doing it.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_it doesn't bother me at all. im usually staring at their butts anyway.


i just hate it when dudes stare at me, cuz they look creepy doing it._

 
Sooooo true about the guys...they either look totally creepy, or totally stupid. 

Speaking of staring...MissResha, I miss seeing your dreamy bedroom eyes staring back at me under your name...hahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry, I know I'm a dork.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 24, 2009)

i do feel uncomfortable when girls stare at me sometimes. i feel like they're judging me on my makeup. they either like it or they wanna criticize it. i never get rude comments about my makeup and i get lots of compliments but when they don't say anything, i feel like they're judging me in a negative way. i hope i don't sound like i'm bragging cuz i'm really not. i just feel awkward when stare at me (sometimes from head to toe) and they just look away (even after making eye contact) and not even bothering to crack a smile.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2009)

the past week i've been wearing super bright eye make up to work - because it's summer and it makes me happy! been getting lots of stares from guys and girls.  one customer called up the shop and asked to speak to 'the girl with unusual eye make up' so it ovbiously is my make up tehy're looking at! dunno if that's a good or bad thing though!!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Nov 21, 2009)

It depends on what the look is, if there glaring at me in a mean way then I dont like it. If they are just checking me out then it doesnt bother me.


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree it completely depends on the kind of stare.  I get more than my fair share of course, but I do wear dramatic makeup because I like being seen that way, so I usually have no problems with it.  Of course those few people with the confused/disgusted stares are annoying.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh boy, don't even get me started on this subject!! LOL!! I freakin *HATE* when people stare. its one of my _biggest_ pet peeves and seriously pisses me off. I just wanna be like "WTF are you looking at!??!!??" Doesn't matter if its guys or girls it just bugs me in general. And the one that bugs me the MOST is when its a girl that you've never seen before and they're like hella giving you dirty looks and shit. God that bugs me!!! K i'm done with my rant! lol!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 23, 2009)

I normally don't like it coming from anyone, but I feel more creeped out when guys stare.  As for women, it depends on who's staring.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe she thinks you're hot. =]

In all seriousness, I find it more creepy when guys stare at me. They d that more in Japan than here. It's odd because I'm asian. I shouldn't be stared at. Maybe that's like a form of communication for them, telepathy.

I usually don't notice when people stare at me unless they keep staring, even if you look at them back and make it clear through eye contact you don't appreciate it. Otherwise, it shouldn't really matter. Most people's eyes wander around and fixate on certain points. It's natural.


----------



## Sabiya (Mar 10, 2012)

Just thank God you don't live in New Zealand.99% girls there love to stare out of jealousy. They usually look away when you catch them but then 90% of white kiwi girls would continue to glare at you if you are not watching. Sometimes, even if they literally look like dogs and dress in rags, these white New Zealand women always thinks they are better and look down on everyone else. 

  	White New  Zealand men are even worse if that's even possible. Even the most ugly deformed guy that chooses to dress like homeless persons think they're God's gift to women. They'll blatanly pervy and stare you up and down. They never stop staring or look away even if you try to give them a dirty look.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Mar 10, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Sabiya* 



 	Just thank God you don't live in New Zealand.99% girls there love to stare out of jealousy. They usually look away when you catch them but then 90% of white kiwi girls would continue to glare at you if you are not watching. Sometimes, even if they literally look like dogs and dress in rags, these white New Zealand women always thinks they are better and look down on everyone else. 

  	White New  Zealand men are even worse if that's even possible. Even the most ugly deformed guy that chooses to dress like homeless persons think they're God's gift to women. They'll blatanly pervy and stare you up and down. They never stop staring or look away even if you try to give them a dirty look. 








  I'm sure it's not just the white girls. And it's probably not always out of jealousy. Sometimes I find myself unintentionally staring at people because I've noticed something, and it's never out if jealousy   I don't mind it but if people stare when I look like shit I get self conscious, people often stare, when i have my hair pink, or white blonde and heels whatever. I get stared a lot when I'm out with patients, I don't wear my badge so they'll probably think I'm a money grabber or something shah.


----------



## Candlecove (Mar 25, 2012)

...


----------



## Babylard (Mar 25, 2012)

I usually don't notice if I'm being stared at. When I do, its usually not a girl, but a very creepy guy. LOL If a girl stares, I just assume they think I'm cute ;D;D;D It still makes me uncomfortable. I don't want people approaching me :< (The anti-social in me doesn't want to make contact with strangers)

  	I taught my bf who has to deal with difficult customers is to bat your eyelashes and smile at people who are hating/angry/giving you "bad" looks. Otherwise don't worry. I had a guy ask if I was staring at him and to be honest, I had to tell him I was staring past him out the window. xD It might be your imagination or it might be a rude person or it might be someone admiring. People have eyes so they will look, don't let it bother you too much.

  	If I'm staring at someone, I'm probably admiring something.


----------



## bosskitty (May 6, 2012)

Yes i hate it! You never know what someone else is thinking and i always tend to think rather negatively about myself.


----------



## noral (May 11, 2012)

yes , it really makes me fell not that happy !~


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 14, 2012)

kymym92 said:


> Lol, it never makes me feel uncomfortable. I just tell myself they are staring because they are trying to figure out what I have that they don't. It's all a big competition, you just have to remember that.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 15, 2012)

No, it doesn't bother me. I sometimes unconsciously stare at other girls when I think they are pretty or if the make up looks really good on them and then I try to figure out what they are wearing... so I thought if someone does that to me, they might think of the same thing .

  	I'll try to remind myself more to not do this anymore because now I know it made some of you uncomfortable.

  	What really bothers me, though, is when some creepy looking guy stares at me


----------



## Anneri (May 19, 2012)

No, it doesn't bother me. I take it as a compliment! *g*
  	Whenever I rock bright makeup or sport a red lip it makes me happy too. I normally don't realise that people are staring, but sometimes my boyfriend points it out to me. I'm really okay with it, because whenever I start to get uncomfortable at the thought of me drawing attention to myself I think about how drab and dull people dress usually in this city.
  	I once had a really strange encounter with a lady on the underground who stared on my fascinator. I often wear hats, and apparently this fascinator didn't agree with her - she stared, raised her eyebrow, stared some more - and I gave her my sweetest smile, which embarrassed her. Heh.

  	So, bottom line is - you look fab, and color doesn't hurt anybody. Go for it if your work environment supports it!


----------



## MsButterfly (Jul 18, 2012)

It use to bother me a lot when people stare. If it's a friendly stare I ignore it. If it's a negative or creepy stare I stare back at them.


----------



## Jenrbelt (Jul 18, 2012)

Doesn't phase me, but there is this one lady at my work who will give people the up and down look then say nothing.  For some reason that always mekes me paranoid...what is she looking at? Some days I don't care, but when I am in a bad mood I just do it right back!


----------



## tats (Aug 24, 2012)

Retropinuplady said:


> I like stareing back,see if they look away first lol x


  	I'm actually the same..
  	Also it doesn't bother me when somebody stairs at me.. I's clearly not my problem cos I've got far more important things in my life to worry about..

  	Judging from myself, I actually stare at someone if they stood out out from the croud either for a good reason or not, but still because they stood out for me... Therefore I think it's not a bad thing. Just think to yourself that they stare at you cos you are gorgeous


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 26, 2012)

I hate it lol.. It's hard to read what they're staring at, so it makes me uncomfortable. We were out to eat the other day and I had my Louie Vuitton which I was holding with my hand that has my wrist pierced.. And these 2 girls were staring.. like... STARING A HOLE THROUGH IT.. I didn't know if they thought it was cool, or weird, or were trying to figure out if my purse was real (there aren't many real ones here, so the dark handle may have looked different from what they're used to?)... I just wanted to be like WHAT? But then I look like an asshole. I can never tell if people think things are cool or weird, that's why I never just stare at people. If I like something I tell them, if I don't I look away.


----------



## SeattleShells (May 3, 2013)

I feel that it's rude too. I've had the same girl who has a boyfriend give me dirty looks as if I was looking at her boyfriend (and he's not even my type). And it makes me angry because I want to tell her where she can stick that dirty look, but that would altogether be rude. But it's still sooo annoying.


----------

